# Very mean 1 yr Female Ragdoll cat HELP!



## cuemommy

I am a Mom desperate to get help. I did a lot of research on cats before deciding to get a ragdoll for my daughter for her birthday last year. She has always wanted a white cat with blue eyes. I almost got a persian but found out their personality doesn't chime well with a child. So I came across Ragdolls, we have a pure bred Bi-Color Ragdoll (white and grey) with blue eyes. We got her as a kitten from a reputable breeder.

We have treated her very well, the children always try to cuddle with her. She gets affectionate when its time to eat and sometimes will let the kids hold her. Yet there's a part of her that is absolutely vicious! She will jump out and attack my child, she has no problems scratching and won't hesiate to. She will openly attack me if she doesn't have her way and I've gotten scratches on my face. 

Also, we took in a stray cat for a little bit, she will actually GO AFTER the cat and practically claw the cat to death if we allowed her to. 

I don't get it???? Isn't a Ragdoll supposed to be docile, affectionate, and unable to defend themselves. 

I am an advocate of not declawing and really don't want to do it to her, but I'm getting tired of our cat and how mean she can be. She will not cuddle with any of us, she will sleep at a distance (floor or foot of bed or by herself). She doesn't follow us. I've had thoughts that she is not a pure bred, but I have the paperwork that shows her pedigree line and she does LOOK like a purebred. 

I am not sure what to do. My daughter loves the cat and it would break her heart if we gave her away. I have no idea what to do because there are NO books on how to tame a ragdoll cat, because overall MOST ragdolls are sweet and loving. 

Thanks and hope you can help me! 
Julie Ann


----------



## spid

Firstly - is she neutered?: If she isn't then do this ASAP as it will help - though it can take up to 6 weeks for the hormones to completely get out of the system. This will make a huge difference. Does she go outside? Is there any way she could be injured? Has she seen a vet lately? Could she be in pain?

Secondly - you *need* to inform your breeder - especially before you do anything as drastic de-clawing (which may stop you cat scratching but won't change her temperament and will make her bite more and probably get more aggressive). De-clawing is (imho) a cruel procedure where they cut off the bone too and this is *very *painful. Hence it is banned in the UK. And I don't think it will help. Your breeder shold at least be able to give you advice or offer to rehome this cat for you.

Thirdly - you need to reinstate yourself as boss - water sprays, coins in tins to make a large noise, shouting, stamping your foot etc. Everytime she goes to do something wrong you need to correct her (without being physical). You need to make sure she is stimulated through play (try Da-Bird) and has access to a scratcher or two. Use ANY cat training books - it doesn't need to be about Raggies - cats are all the same underneath the pretty fur.

Some cats just aren't lap cats and don't like to be held etc and we have to respect that aspect of their personality. My moggy NEVER sits on or with us, isn't keen on being picked up etc, is an independant soul and does his own thing, but he isn't aggressive thank goodness, and comes for strokes on his terms.

At the end of the day, if this cat IS neutered and is still aggressive and HAS been trained then I would say you need to rehome for the sake of your children and your sanity. Please *don't* declaw - it won't pacify her, if you had the ends of your fingers amputated you would get more aggressive not less as you would become frustrated with not being able to do things.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shortbackandsides

This is very odd behaviour,is there any chance your daughter may have been a bit heavy handed and rough with her,they can bear grudges! even the best tempered cat needs somewhere to escape from young children.


----------



## katie200

hi thats realy odd behavor for a ragdoll she could be in pain befor you go to declawing maby a pet behavoul thispist may help or have her sprayed good luck it would be sad if you had to give her away what colour is she my hollys blue and white


----------



## Angeli

You cannot guarantee the temperament in any breed of cat but temperament would depend on two things, firstly good breeding...... by only breeding from cats with a sound temperament in the lines, and then secondly what environment the cat is growing up in.

You dont mention how old your children are but there may be a possibility that your cat is being handled too roughly and has now become nervous while in their presence. I do not home any of my kittens where there are young children because of this, a cat is not a toy and will react badly if it is being frightened by something. Is there somewhere your cat can go and retreat to her own space away from the children? 

That may help a little but realistically it would be kinder to your cat to rehome her with someone who has no children.


----------



## cuemommy

Thank you for your responses! 

Yes she has been spayed about 5 months ago, it made absolutely no difference in her temperment. She is the same before/after.

I agree about declawing. I don't want to do it. Yes she has some things to scratch on. My kids are 10, 8, 6, and 4. They all are very gentle with her and have been taught to pick her up properly. My cat adores my older daughter and my son who is 6. She lets them pick her up ad hold her. 

I will try some of your suggestions: the water spray, etc. 

I am just rather puzzled because I keep reading how sweet and docile and defenseless ragdoll cats are. My cat is the opposite! She is an indoor cat, I do not allow her outside at all. 

I do have to say I got her when she was about 3 months old, I do recall that the house she stayed at, she did not have much social interaction, so that could be it? The breeder kept her in the bathroom with her brother because she had a lot of other cats in the house. Would that have something to do with it? My cat will turn 1 year next month. We got her on September 8th. 

I would rehome, but she is really my daughter's cat (She's 8 years old) and she doesn't understand that she could have a better cat that is more loving and affectionate. 

Julie Ann


----------



## spid

cuemommy said:


> I am just rather puzzled because I keep reading how sweet and docile and defenseless ragdoll cats are. My cat is the opposite!
> Julie Ann


All cats are different - despite breeds descriptions - she may just be one of them, she may be suffering for lack of early socialisation, or she may has been slightly oxygen starved at birth and be slightly brain damaged. Who knows. You need to deal with the cat you now have not the cat you wish you had. She must have some redeeming features you can fix on and appreciate.

We had a supposed maine coon cross once (I say supposed as with hindsight I know she wasn't at all) - a vicious little minx! Once she was spayed it took her a YEAR:yikes: to calm down. We ended up having to rehome her as she was so vicious?: she nearly blinded my daughter and she still has the scars on her legs where she lay in wait and then scratched her for no reason. Now she is 4 and a very happy cat, lives near woods, goes out loads and ALMOST enjoys cuddles.


----------



## Janee

Have you tried Feliway?


----------



## katscat555

I also have a very temperamental ragdoll, a 3 year old male. I just came on here also looking fo advice. He has never really been social, I was never able to pick him up and have to be careful when petting him. I absolutely cannot groom him...He will attack!!!

but recently he has become much worse with his behaviour.
I introduced a new kitten to the house hold nearly 6 weeks ago. I thought that the ragdoll might be ok with him as he has no problems accepting neighbourhood cats into our garden and house and has in the past gone into the neighbours house (who has a cat) with no problems. I knew it would take time for introductions, but we are still no further along than we were 6 weeks ago!!! 
It is now getting so i am scared to go near him sometimes, As i can see he is getting ready to attack me. He has swiped at my husband and i am afraid he might turn on the kids (13, 10, and 6)

He has started acting agressively towards our older cats who he has been brought up with and has always got on with.

There is no absolutely no question of rehoming him at this stage and i was thinking of using Feliway....Does this really work?? I dont know what else to do.
I have tried a few herbal remedies to calm him down but they seem to make him worse or have no effect. He is so not interested in catnip.

I have often said that he is not right in the head and am beginning to think something is not right with his breeding. Only now do i think i should have asked more questions....only his dad was registered, i dont know where his mother originated from and there is every chance he could be inbred, but i really dont know. 

can anyone offer anymore advice??


----------



## katscat555

Also is there any way to determine whether he could be slightly brain damaged ?


----------



## ChinaBlue

Sorry to hear you are having problems with your Raggie. Have you at any time contacted the breeder to discuss the problems you are having? I would always advise in the first instance you contact the breeder.

If someone was going for their first Raggie I have to admit I would always point them towards a male as their first. I always think that the girls generally have a few "issues" - the boys generally don't and are more eager to please!! My first Raggie was a girl and I have to admit she was hard going to begin with but after about 7 years really settled down to being a loving and affectionate cat!!!!! You have to accept what she is willing to give on her terms and know when to leave her alone and ask your kids to respect that. I have no doubt that in time (hopefully not quite so long as our first Raggie!) she will come around more. It does sound a little like she lacked proper socialisation as a kitten.

Do keep her claws clipped (glad to hear you are not thinking of that barbaric practice of declawing...), make sure she has a large cat scratcher/climber to both scratch and enable her to get out of reach of your kids (however well behaved they are), invest in a few Feliway plug=in diffusers and if the kids want to play with her use wand type toys. The important thing is to let her have her own space.


----------



## kelly-joy

What you need to remember are Ragdolls are CATS and all cats are different no matter what breed they are. I think the best thing to do is give your ragdoll plenty of places it can go to get away from your kids if it needs its own space.
You could try Feilway plug inns and also try rescue remedy in the water and you could also try Zylkene which is a tablet you can give them or open and put it on some food for them to eat up. It is a new tablet to help with stress etc. I can't really tell you if it works yet as I am just trying it out now on one of my cats and we have started using it on some of the foster cats we have in.


----------



## crofty

Wow ive never had a cat like this 

Do you play with her with toys? Is she attacking you or playfully scratching? I would set aside some play time with her and perhaps get the members of the family she doesnt like to feed her so she associates them as a good person to be around. Does she go outside?


----------



## lauren001

I think this type of post is common in all breeds.

Cats are cats, you get highly affectionate ones and you get loners and misfits, they all have separate personalities depending on their genes and the environment they grew up in and the environment they now live in.

You cannot say that all individuals of any breed are affectionate lovebugs or fiesty or independent, there are traits that some have but to generalise is impossible.

Some cats, like children, show delinquent traits and sometimes the breeder is not at fault, three lovebugs in a litter and one complete nightmare can happen.

Like Chinablue I would leave her alone and let her come on her terms, she doesn't sound particularly nasty. Cats are not dogs who come on command and will let you pet them when you want to, cats have minds of their own. Your cat is quite capable of hunting and probably surviving on her own in the wild, being a teddy bear and a cuddly toy especially at her age is probably not in her vocabulary at the moment. Get any teenager into slippers and give him some magazines to read in a comfy armchair by the fireside every day and see how far it gets you.
She is a young cat, once she is over 6 then she may turn out to be that cuddly toy, you and your children want, but at the moment she is a young vibrant cat with the world to see, trying to do her own thing.


----------



## Kittykink

katscat555 said:


> Also is there any way to determine whether he could be slightly brain damaged ?


A CAT scan would be the only way.

Really not kidding or trying to be punny, I would also expect it to be quite expensive.


----------



## katscat555

Kittykink said:


> A CAT scan would be the only way.
> 
> Really not kidding or trying to be punny, I would also expect it to be quite expensive.


Kitty kink, This thread is over 2 years old.

Bit Late for me now to try and find out why my Raggie was the way he was as he passed away August 2011 of HCM,. A condition i did not know ever existed until he was gone. He was only 5.
It happened so quickly, He'd been coughing for a couple of days and i stupidly assumed he had a hairball. He then stopped eating on the Friday night, i thought he was just a bit off colour as he seemed ok otherwise.

He died on the Monday on the way to the vet. This was the one and only time he was ever ill. If i had known about HCM i would have taken him straight to the vet as soon as i heard the cough.

His behaviour never improved. The only time that he was loving and affectionate was when he was in bed with me. I think being in a multi cat household wasn't suited to him and should have been an only cat.

I tried everything but sadly nothing worked. I really dont know whether his condition attributed to his behaviour. I guess i will never know.

I miss him everyday and feel so guilty that i didn't do more for him.

RIP Inca....


----------



## Aurelie

katscat555 said:


> Kitty kink, This thread is over 2 years old.
> 
> Bit Late for me now to try and find out why my Raggie was the way he was as he passed away August 2011 of HCM,. A condition i did not know ever existed until he was gone. He was only 5.
> It happened so quickly, He'd been coughing for a couple of days and i stupidly assumed he had a hairball. He then stopped eating on the Friday night, i thought he was just a bit off colour as he seemed ok otherwise.
> 
> He died on the Monday on the way to the vet. This was the one and only time he was ever ill. If i had known about HCM i would have taken him straight to the vet as soon as i heard the cough.
> 
> His behaviour never improved. The only time that he was loving and affectionate was when he was in bed with me. I think being in a multi cat household wasn't suited to him and should have been an only cat.
> 
> I tried everything but sadly nothing worked. I really dont know whether his condition attributed to his behaviour. I guess i will never know.
> 
> I miss him everyday and feel so guilty that i didn't do more for him.
> 
> RIP Inca....


I'm really sorry to hear this Katscat555, Sleep tight Inca.


----------



## katscat555

Aurelie said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this Katscat555, Sleep tight Inca.


Thankyou !


----------



## lulu0991

My ragdoll is also just over a year old, shes the same. She can be lovely one minute and the next she will just attack me in the face. Today she drew blood. I have had her since 8weeks and shes very well loved! We dont have any children so i dont know whyshe behaves this way bu lt it can be very distressing. Iv heard it could be brought on ny worms?


----------



## OrientalSlave

I've never heard of worms making a cat like this, but I guess it's possible.

Have you taken her for a thorough vet check? Pain could make her do this. There is also that 'docile friendly cat' marketing puff that the originator came up with to promote her business. One of the nastiest bites I've seen at a Show was administered by a Ragdoll. Like all other breeds their temprement varies.

Beyond that, since she is actually drawing blood and the face is a dangerous area for her to attack, it might be worth consulting a cat behaviourist - a shrink. Insurance in the UK usually covers this, though you need a referal letter from your vet. Here in the UK there is a professional association for behaviourists, I imagine it's the same in other countries. Look for it to find the shrink, and personally I'd look for one that specialises in cats.


----------



## Mandy Pont

Hello I too have a Ragdoll that I have been given and she is called Bella the Bugger of hell, she can be very naughty and if we get her excited she will attack you , but she can also be very calm and loving, they say they don't use there claws to attack but Bella does.

She does follow you around though, but I do keep a water pistol near by and squirt her when she does get aggressive, that seems to work.

What I have also have done is taken up the Pet Plan with the vets because of there limp bodies they are meant to have regular vet checks.

But I can confirm that the behaviour you are experiencing I have experienced it too with mine.

I find that as long as we do not get her over excited she is ok.


----------



## carly87

Limp bodies? That's just a myth. And every cat has to have regular vet checks. Nothing to do with body tension I'm afraid.


----------



## Cookieandme

Someone might have been at the sherry already


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Hi Mandy and welcome to our forums. I have a Ragdoll and I treat her right and would have never even thought of using a water pistol. My Daisy loves to play and I come up with interactive games to spend her energy. I also trim her claws once a month so hardly ever get scratched. 

What kind of food is your Ragdoll on at the moment? There might be too much sugar in there and it may cause your Bella to get hyper. 

I take my kitty for check ups at least twice a year unless she needs to see a vet sooner for anything else. It has nothing to do with her getting limp 

Please stick around and ask questions and we're happy to help


----------



## Regina Landon

I have a 1 y ear old female ragdoll, and she is the same.







She looked like this when she was a kitten so sweet its hard not to get a animal looking like this


----------

